# Judge: Hells Angels A Criminal Organization



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(Toronto, Ontario) Yesterday, Superior Court Judge John McMahon ruled that the Hells Angels Motorcycle Club is a criminal organization. Although a "Well, Duh!" would be my response, it's apparently a benchmark ruling within the Canadian legal community. 
Justice John McMahon of Ontario Superior Court ruled yesterday that the outlaw biker organization has a "vertical corporate structure" that "would be the envy of many international corporations."

He made the comments in the trial of Kenneth (Wags) Wagner, 43, of the Hells Angels Niagara chapter, who was found guilty of trafficking drugs and a pistol for a criminal enterprise.

The judge's finding that the Canadian Hells Angels are a criminal organization supports a landmark ruling in Barrie, Ont., by Madam Justice Michelle Fuerst during a 2005 extortion trial.

Yesterday, McMahon told court that one of the reasons he concluded the Hells Angels are a criminal enterprise in Canada is because the club actively gathers intelligence on its enemies, including police.

In his ruling, the judge noted a police report that states Ontario Hells Angels maintain photos and lists of police officers and rival bikers, and information on officers' wives.​Wagner will be sentenced on October 7th.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

They are all pieces of Shit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

What a revelation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Where has this judge been? Years ago I found myself sitting in a London restaurant at the next table to a group of well dressed businessmen save one who was wearing a vest bearing the full colors of "Hells Angels, Montreal."


----------

